
http://ai/ - ascorbic
This is a real, working URL, even if HN doesn&#x27;t recognize it.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;ai&#x2F;
======
ChrisGranger
That's an interesting find. Now I'm curious to know if there are more like
it...

Edit: I've tried a few country codes, and [http://ca/](http://ca/) goes to
ca.com, and [http://de/](http://de/) goes to de.com, but
[http://se/](http://se/) goes to [https://www.schneider-
electric.com/ww/en/](https://www.schneider-electric.com/ww/en/) so it's not
that country codes default to the registrar. Weird...

~~~
ChrisGranger
[http://ad/](http://ad/) goes to
[https://www.onebyaol.com/](https://www.onebyaol.com/)

[http://ae/](http://ae/) goes to [https://www.ae.com/](https://www.ae.com/)
American Eagle

[http://mx/](http://mx/) goes to [https://data.mx.com/](https://data.mx.com/)
MX Technologies Inc.

The list of two-letter country codes can be found here:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO_3166-1_alpha-2](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO_3166-1_alpha-2)

Edit: I'm thinking this is an artifact of my web browser, as these work for me
with Firefox but not Chromium.

OP, which web browser are you using?

Edit 2: The original one, [http://ai/](http://ai/) does indeed work for me in
Chromium as well.

~~~
cimmanom
Or perhaps preferred DNS resolution purchased from ISPs?

------
gus_massa
Send an email to the mods hn@ycombinator.com . They usually reply in a few
hours or less, and may repair it soon too.

